# Deluxe is Back! Più o meno!



## AndreaDeluxe (3 Settembre 2012)

È da un sacco che non ci si sente e non potevo mancare qui sopra, nel nuovo MW. Mi è stata chiesta una mano per questioni tecniche legate alla Community e contribuirò, nel mio piccolo, ad avviare l'interessante progetto legato a Milanworld.net che, come sapete, non si fermerà al solo Forum.

Non mi viene altro da dire per ora, quindi alla prossima.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2012)

Bentornato, Andrea


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

benvenuto


----------



## Hell Krusty (3 Settembre 2012)

Bentornato Deluxe


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2012)

Ora però fai il bravo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Birbante


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2012)

ciauuu


----------



## Stex (3 Settembre 2012)

weeeee


----------



## AlexXx 94 (3 Settembre 2012)

Ehiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii *-*  ^-^


----------



## prebozzio (3 Settembre 2012)

Cioè, tu sei il Balco di InFullGear?! 6 1 figooooooooo


----------



## Prinz (3 Settembre 2012)

ciao scroto


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2012)

Bentornato!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Cioè, tu sei il Balco di InFullGear?! 6 1 figooooooooo



w le moto


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (3 Settembre 2012)

Ciao amici, sì sono io che gioia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2012)

Comunque, lasciatemi dire una cosa:

E' molto bello come si sia deciso di dare una seconda chance a un utente che era stato condannato con la pena di morte. Secondo me passa un messaggio positivo da questa vicenda, e son contento anche perché si tratta di un mio amico dell'internet


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (3 Settembre 2012)

Grazie per le belle parole amico mio, ma è passato, go on!


----------



## Stex (3 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Comunque, lasciatemi dire una cosa:
> 
> E' molto bello come si sia deciso di dare una seconda chance a un utente che era stato condannato con la pena di morte. Secondo me passa un messaggio positivo da questa vicenda, e son contento anche perché si tratta di un mio amico dell'internet



gia.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2012)

AndreaDeluxe ha scritto:


> Grazie per le belle parole amico mio, ma è passato, go on!



Esatto. è passato. Guardiamo avanti


----------



## Stex (3 Settembre 2012)

balco perche non elabori il ciao in foto?


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (3 Settembre 2012)

Stex ha scritto:


> balco perche non elabori il ciao in foto?



Arriverà anche il suo momento!


----------



## Cutolo™ (3 Settembre 2012)

Che bel ritorno  Ciao deluxe spero di poter discutere insieme di Milan, e non di moto (che fanno ampiamente ******)


----------



## esjie (3 Settembre 2012)

Che bello che bello, alla fine l'amore trionfa sempre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2012)

E così tutte le pecore sono ritornate all'ovile 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Che bello che bello, alla fine l'amore trionfa sempre


Certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano[cit.]


----------



## Stex (3 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E così tutte le pecore sono ritornate all'ovile
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



le pecore erano state messe in cassaintegrazione


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2012)

Molto interessante questa situazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2012)

Stex ha scritto:


> le pecore erano state messe in cassaintegrazione



Nulla accade per caso, tutto ha una ragione


----------



## Pitto91 (3 Settembre 2012)

ho appreso la notizia da piscio su fb... bentornato!!


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Il forum ne guadagna in qualità, mi interessa solo questo. Avrei gradito un altro tipo di ritorno, però: usare il tuo nick e non uno ironico e chiedere scusa alla community per il tuo comportamento passato non sarebbe stato male. Suppongo che pretendere ciò fosse chiedere troppo, ergo tocca accontentarsi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2012)

bentornato, mi ricordo che eri sempre presente nella zona Off Topic


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (3 Settembre 2012)

Ho già premesso a chi di dovere che sarei tornato per puro piacere accettando di dare un aiuto, non devo chiedere scusa a nessuno e non pretendo nemmeno lo si faccia con me perchè non me ne frega nulla, altrimenti sarei stato io a chiedere di tornare.

Detto questo, come ho già detto e come ha ribadito l'Admin, guardiamo avanti.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Di certo non è per scelta mia se sei stato contattato, questo puoi metterlo per iscritto dove ti pare. Per il resto meglio stendere un velo (pietoso).

Goditi Milan World e rispetta le regole e con me non avrai problemi


----------



## Hell Krusty (3 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E così tutte le pecore sono ritornate all'ovile


Altro che pecore, hic sunt leones!


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (3 Settembre 2012)

Il "si guarda avanti", da parte mia, riguarda tutti eh. Forza ragazzi, non mandate in flame già il mio topic di bentornato altrimenti cominciamo male!


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2012)

Comincia a diventare interessante questo topic.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2012)

Va bene! Ci si continua a leggere tra le discussioni!


----------



## Hell Krusty (3 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va bene! Ci si continua a leggere tra le discussioni!


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2012)

chiudo


----------

